# NCBBA Donation



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Here are a couple of my latest builds. First Tommy Farmer was kind enough to donate a Cast Pro 12' 3-7 Blank for me to build for the NCBBA Red Drum Tournament. This is a very versitile fishing rod, and should make someone very happy. The second rod is a Rainshadow SUR 1567, that the folks at Batson Enterprises donated with all the components. I asked the guys at Batson to donate a trout blank and I would build it, instead they sent me a very nice surf blank. Boths companies support will be remembered, and is greatly appreciated. I hope whoever wins then is happy.
Cast Pro
















SUR 1567


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

VERY NICE lloking wraps there!!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Tacpayne,
rest assured, whoever wins will love it. If it's not me and they don't like it. I'll take it off their hands free of charge. 

Excellent looking.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

awesome wraps!


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

Looking good Chuck


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Aren't worth it*

NCBBA aren't worth it ! the person who wins it is.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

SNDFLEE said:


> NCBBA aren't worth it ! the person who wins it is.


Why do you say this?????????????


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet work.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> Why do you say this?????????????


Yes, please enlighten us as to why you feel these folks have donated their time and products to an unworthy cause.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Ncbba*



AbuMike said:


> Why do you say this?????????????


I am not saying anything about the "cause"! However I am not a fan of the NCBBA. I know what they say they stand for but I also know where alot of their"our" money went in the beginning of the fight for access. A very LARGE part went to the Park Service I did'nt agree with it then and I don't now. I no longer support NCBBA,however I do support the "cause".


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok, thanks for your opinion..........


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

SNDFLEE said:


> I am not saying anything about the "cause"! However I am not a fan of the NCBBA. I know what they say they stand for but I also know where alot of their"our" money went in the beginning of the fight for access. A very LARGE part went to the Park Service I did'nt agree with it then and I don't now. I no longer support NCBBA,however I do support the "cause".


Thanks for clarifying that. I didn't mean to suggest that you were anti-access. I was just curious about your beef w/ NCBBA. :fishing:


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I hope every one is doing a lot of research at this election time as well. Find out for REAL what these people have done, not what they say they will do! WE need to start sending people home at the top to get attention at the bottom! I Beleive who ever has'nt produced or fixed the problem( access,whatever) needs to replaced.... Everyone in office has forgotten" FOR THE PEOPLE BY THE PEOPLE". Fishermen,Fisherwomen,Hunter's pump more money back into system than anyone,the sad part is we are also the most quiet! That has to change or we will lose more than the right to drive on the beach. If you donate to a cause make sure you KNOW where ALL the money goes.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Even if only .20 out of every dollar went to "the cause" that is still .20 more per dollar than not donating. Chuck is doing an admirable gesture here by providing a couple of rods to the NCBBA Drum tourney. Obviously you have bad blood towards the organization. I am not sure this is the place to express your discontent. If you want to air your dissatisfaction concerning the NCBBA, please start a new thread. Please do not pollute Chuck's gesture of fine craftsmanship with your displeasure for the organization.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

wow.. heck of thread hijack. lets keep this polite, civil and on subject. If you want to rant about your views or opinions on NCBBA please open a new thread.


Real pretty work Chuck!!!!


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

looking good chuck


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm looking forward to seeing those rods up close and personl. Chuck I hope to meet you next week. I would like to see what you'll be fishing with.:fishing:

Eric


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

They are going to look great in the rack with my other Rainshadows and CPS rods....


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Bigfisherman said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing those rods up close and personl. Chuck I hope to meet you next week. I would like to see what you'll be fishing with.:fishing:
> 
> Eric


I'll be driving a Dark Grey F150 super crew cab, with front and roof racks, have a big "Get Bent Custom Rods" logo on the back glass. Stop in and say hello, cant make any promises on stunning rods that I will be fishing with though, been spending to much time pimping other peoples rods, mine may just be plain....Then again maybe not


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> *been spending to much time pimping other peoples rods*,


This is very true indeed, I can't wait to see the rods in person!!


----------



## ChrisCapePoint (May 1, 2009)

That Cast Pro is gona look great in my rod rack next week after the tourny Tacpayne.  Nice work!!!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

ChrisCapePoint said:


> That Cast Pro is gona look great in my rod rack next week after the tourny Tacpayne.  Nice work!!!


Chris, you fishing the tourny??


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

You guys are funny, the only reason the rods arent coming home with me is I have asked to not win 1 back, when I win the tourny that is. I wouldnt feel right winning one of them back after I donated it, wouldnt look right to a lot of people....


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

You sure are a considerate fellar there Chuck.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw these at the awards banquet and the pictures don't do them justice. Great work.


----------

